# Kippers?



## cooker613 (May 15, 2018)

I’m ordering an amazn smoker for my son for his birthday and figured I might as well get one for myself. Now I want to make kippers. Has anyone tried?  I’ve eaten them in Britain and they were fantastic. I know they are cured and cold smoked herrings, but have no idea how to make them. Any recipes, thoughts, guidance would be appreciated.  
Thanks


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 15, 2018)

No. But you have my attention and in for the ride! Very interested in what may come by way of answers as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2018)

I have never had them either, but if they are cured & cold smoked fish, then I would make them like lox.
Here is my lox recipe:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/
Maybe this will help.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (May 16, 2018)

Kippers are brined in a heavily salted water solution for about a 1/2 hr. then rinsed and dried. Let them sit in the refrigerator overnight and cold smoked the next day for up to 4 to 6hrs I wouldn't go any longer. They will still need to be cooked after. This can be done in a smoker, frying pan, or oven. Smoker is probably the best. Oak is the best wood. Also fatty herring make the best kippers. 

Chris


----------



## cooker613 (May 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Kippers are brined in a heavily salted water solution for about a 1/2 hr. then rinsed and dried. Let them sit in the refrigerator overnight and cold smoked the next day for up to 4 to 6hrs I wouldn't go any longer. They will still need to be cooked after. This can be done in a smoker, frying pan, or oven. Smoker is probably the best. Oak is the best wood. Also fatty herring make the best kippers.
> 
> Chris


Thanks a million. That was just the info I was looking for. Of course now I have to find fat fresh herrings in Arizona. Oy! I wonder if trout might work, huummmmm.


----------

